# About circle hooks...



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I posted this question on somebody elses thread but figured it might be a better idea to start my own. About shark fishing with circle hooks. I'm an old dude that learned most of what I know about sharking back when jaws was still in theaters. Actually fished p beach and pickens while they were filming the beach scenes for jaws 2. Back then we didn't have the circles. You cranked the drag, reeled til you couldn't reel anymore, then start backin and jackin. 

Now, the only reason I'd consider using circle hooks is I'm not going to gut hook and kill the shark. All for that. Just started sharking again recently and am doing something wrong with the circles because i keep missing hookups and it's getting frustrating. I reel into it after a decent run, point the rod at the water, and just hold on hoping the thing will hook itself. Could sure stand some advice on technique from some of you experienced circle hook afficianados- I don't think I'm rigging the bait wrong but that's a possibility I suppose. Little help?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir,

I learned to gently lift the rod once you feel the tug etc.
copied the below from a website: 
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries...ch-and-release/circle-hooks-benefits-and-tips

Do not bury your hook (particularly with tough baits), lightly hook the bait so that the point and barb are exposed or “bridle” the bait.
Do not strike at the fish, allow the fish time to take the bait into its mouth and then apply slow and steady pressure to set the hook in the mouth area. The fish often hook themselves.
Non-offset circle hooks are recommended for the best mouth-hooking results.
Use a de-hooker or needle-nosed pliers to help with unhooking.
Occasionally some fish will still be deep hooked. To maximize survival it is best to cut the line and release these fish with the hook still intact rather than attempt to remove it. Float rigs, short leaders and keeping your line tight may also increase the number of fish that are hooked in the mouth.

catch 'em up.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree w/ dawgonit...maybe I give a lil more of a soft "jerk". When I first started using them off the piers...missed several hits till I learned how to hook them...now I use nothing but circles...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I do not reel when a shark is swimming away with the bait. I simply increase the drag until the hook sets, and you can tell when the hook sets. Its been a while since I have missed a hook up. I also let them get the entire bait into their mouths (let 'em eat it) before increasing the drag. Only "J" hooks on the Fat Jax are on a few trolling lures. Everything else is circle hooks.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Agree with everyone. Let the hook set itself and wait a while before tightening the drag. Once you get in the groove, you will use nothing but circle hooks. Are you wrapping your hooks in black electrical tape? Just in case it is a matter of them dropping the bait before you can get a hookup.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I usually keep my 9/0 in free spool with clicker on. I set my drag reasonably heavy prior to putting my reel in free spool. when the fish runs I let it go for a considerable distance wich can be very challenging because I really want to set the hook! After I let it run a ways I will engage my drag and without setting slowly start walking backwards a few steps until I feel a good heavy tension on the line. Once I feel heavy tension I might make a few aggressive pumps on the rod to make sure the barb has good penetration and is not just wrapped on the gums. this is usually followed by a huge pissed off run and its game on! Make sure the size of hook you use matches the size fish you are after. Good luck UGLY


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Back before they filmed Jaws II, (fall of '78) we were using circle hooks on large live baits for Amberjack. The reason that I remember this is because my Captain and the Dock Master worked on that movie. All the Japanese longliners that were working the area before then were using circle hooks. We dropped live hard tails to the bottom, wound up a bit and when the rod started going toward the water we slowly lowered it and just started reeling. There is NO action with the rod. On Marlin, we just start pushing the drag up slowly with the rod aimed at the fish and the fish does the work for you. Try to make sure the fish is going away or to left or right. You can have some problems if the fish is running toward you. Bridling the baits will help keep the hook from getting fouled by the bait. It will just become a 'feel' thing after you get the hang of it. No pun intended.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Same thing live baiting bull reds over here in AL, once they pick up the bait and start running, I give them a good 10 Mississippi count and then tighten down on the drag. I hardly ever miss a hook-up.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I really do appreciate the input guys. I've been using 18/0 offsets and I think maybe I was laying em too deep - I use a bait threader (yes I do tape up the hooks) and I'm thinking what may be happening is the hook tip isn't getting enough clearance to do what it's designed to do. So the offset can be a drawback? That seems counter intuitive but then again so do circle hooks in general just looking at them. Any specific favorite type/brands/size - looking for sharks 7 ft or better?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

There is no need to use a hook that size in my opinion. They catch 1000lb bluefins on 10/0 hooks. Just get a 2x strength hook and downsize it, it will hold up fine. Always leave a little if the hook out because it can't slide along the corner of the mouth if it isn't exposed.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

dave(SHARKNUT)... the 18/0 hooks you use are the same size as the mustad 16/0. LOWPROFILE told me that the 16/0 mustads (size of what we've been using) are about the size of like the owner 10/0 or 12/0. 

i use the offset circles. to aviod gut hooking just rig the hooks as far towards the back of the bait as possible and dont wait as long to "set" the hook.


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm reading this thread and am not familar with using tape on the hooks as was mentioned here. Would someone please explain what that's all about? 

Thanks!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing some examples or descriptions of how different folks "bridle" the hook to their bait.


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Found a very interesting youtube video demonstrating one approach for using a bridle to keep bait on the hook and to keep the hook exposed. 

May have to give this a try...


----------

